# fence height



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi, I just was asked this same question by someone else so I thought I would give my opinion to you.

We have the side section of our home, which is adjacent to our neighbour, as our dog run/pen. This neighbour is a squirrel feeder (not sure why you want to feed rodents) and squirrels are continually in his yard.

We have a four foot chain link fence around our pen. The poodles can plainly see the main road (thus people walking by our house). They have never jumped or climbed the fence. Teddy is a very good jumper. When we put the baby gate up to keep them in the kitchen when they are dirty he can be standing right by the gate and jump right over it. No running leap...just up and over. 

I do not worry about them with the 4 ft chain link fence...it is very secure.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I know of a pair of papillons that regularly scale a six foot fence to hunt rabbits ...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Your fence can be any height, 3-6 feet, its the training that's going to keep the dog in the yard. My dogs don't ever jump over the 24" baby gate I put up, even though they easily could.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a 5 foot wooden fence and it is fine for my dogs and any dogs that have been visiting (standard poodles and other dogs often visit). Make sure that you have just a little space under the fence so that rabbits and other wildlife can move from yard to yard and do not get cornered by your dogs.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My poodle has never shown any inclination to jump the fence. I don't think poodles generally climb fences. That would mean they were away from their people and they all want to hang near their people.

Our wood fence across the front is 5 feet. It's plenty tall. The block wall on the sides is 6 feet for privacy. 

Here's the 5 foot front my husband built a couple years ago. The dogs peek out the cracks.









The dog park fences are only 3.5 feet high. The dogs are more than capable of jumping it, but they never do.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I have a 6 1/2 foot tall Long fence around my entire back yard. I didn't get it to keep the poodles in as much as I did to block out my neighbors (and keep their loose pit bull out).


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

I really think that it depends on your dog. A determined dog will scale any fence. I have a large fenced back yard that has a 4 foot chain link fence - my 2 standards have never attempted to go over it. We didn't really want to have to put up a fence, but Ellie has "selective hearing" and her off-leash recall isn't reliable at all. But if she knows there is a fence around the area she is in, she is 100%, go figure.... even in a huge pasture, she will come, because she went through a fence to get in there.

Anyway, back to the original question, my 2 girls have never challenged the 4 foot fence around our yard. They just enjoy being able to run and play in the yard. They also enjoy watching all of the activity on the other side of the fence, we are in the country, and there is always a squirrel, bird, fox, or something to watch. Again, they haven't ever tried to jump the fence to get to the other critters. I would think that if your dog is introduced to the fenced-in area as a pup, they wouldn't try to jump it later.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I don't anticipate our dog being outside alone for any length of time (maybe a quick potty break while I watch from the door) and we'll work on safety manners early in our relationship. Of course, right now, I'm not sure I'll ever have a spoo


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

greyishgretchen said:


> 100% agree with you that it depends on your dog. Mine has come over a 6 foot wooden privacy fence when she heard my sister scream when she fell. It changed my view of just what level of athlete these dogs really are when you get down to it.


Welcome to the group! This is a very old thread and most participants are no longer active here. Feel welcome to pop on over to member introductions and tell us a little about yourself! 
BTW, I have a 4 ft fence and Elroy have never tried to go over it. Too much fun happening inside there!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Welcome to the group! This is a very old thread and most participants are no longer active here. Feel welcome to pop on over to member introductions and tell us a little about yourself!
> BTW, I have a 4 ft fence and Elroy have never tried to go over it. Too much fun happening inside there!


Thanks, Tom.  That was spam, possibly a bot, copying and pasting old content from another forum. I’ve closed the thread.


----------

